# DGUVBrauchen sichere Antriebssteuerungen auch sichere Positionsgeber



## Safety (29 Juni 2014)

Hallo,
da SLS an Maschinen mit FU oder Servos immer mehr zum Einsatz kommt, sind die Bewertungen auch ein Thema. Hierzu was von der DGUV http://www.dguv.de/medien/ifa/de/pub/rep/pdf/reports2013/ifar0713/positionsgeber_ifa.pdf
Aber es gibt auch von Herstellern komplette Systemen in denen der Geber mitbetrachtet wurde, das fehlt mir in dem Dokument.


----------



## Tommi (29 Juni 2014)

Hallo Dieter,

gibt es eigentlich praktische Beispiele für den Fehlerausschluss
"Bewegung/Geber" (z.B. Formschluss)?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Blockmove (29 Juni 2014)

Ich hab im aktuellen Projekt eine "schwerkraftbehaftete Achse".
Der verwendete sichere Geber ist hardwaretechnisch identisch mit dem Standardgeber.
Er durchläuft die gleichen Tests wie der normale Geber.
Also nichts mit spezieller Hardware und speziellen Tests.
Der Hersteller hat "nur" den Standardgeber prüfen lassen und sich einer Zertifizerung des Fertigungsprozesses unterzogen.
Wenn man sich heutige Geber anschaut, dann haben diese nicht mehr viel gemein mit klassischen I-Gebern.
Es gibt Zusatzfunktionen wie Drivecliq, Elektronisches Typschild oder Kombination sin/cos und SSI.
Mir ist seit Jahren kein Antrieb mehr untergekommen, der bei Geberfehler unkontrolliert gefahren wäre.

In so fern sehe ich es auch so wie Safety, dass hier eine Betrachtung des Gesamsystems fehlt.
Eigentlich überträgt das Dokument nur allgemeine sicherheitstechnische Grundlagen auf Geber.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es eigentlich recht nutzlos.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (29 Juni 2014)

DIN EN 61800-5-2
Fehlerannahme:
Befestigung löst sich im Stillstand:
– Sensorgehäuse löst sich vom Motorgehäuse
– Sensorwelle löst sich von der Motorwelle

Fehlerausschluss:
Durchführung einer FMEA und Nachweis
der Dauerfestigkeit der mechanischen
Befestigungen

Bemerkungen:
Ausgangssignal entspricht Drehzahl Null
Wenn der Fehlerausschluss angewendet wird, hält die Konstruktion der Befestigung des Sensorgehäuses am Motorgehäuse
und der Sensorwelle an der Motorwelle gewöhnlich einem Faktor einer etwa 20fachen Überbeanspruchung stand und
es sollten besondere Instandhaltungsinformationen angegeben werden.



Fehlerannahme:
Befestigung löst sich während der Bewegung:
– Sensorgehäuse löst sich vom Motorgehäuse
– Sensorwelle löst sich von der Motorwelle

Fehlerausschluss:
Durchführung einer FMEA und Nachweis der Dauerfestigkeit der mechanischen Befestigungen


Bemerkungen:
Mögliche Auswirkungen:
– statischer Versatz der Sensorwelle;
– dynamischer Schlupf der Sensorwelle;
– Ausgangssignal ist falsch / entspricht
einer Drehzahl von Null 
Wenn der Fehlerausschluss angewendet wird, hält die Konstruktion der Befestigung des Sensorgehäuses am Motorgehäuse
und der Sensorwelle an der Motorwelle gewöhnlich einem Faktor einer etwa 20fachen Überbeanspruchung stand und
es sollten besondere Instandhaltungsinformationen angegeben werden.


Es muss nicht ein komplett Überprüftes System sein, aber es macht es einfacher.


----------



## Blockmove (29 Juni 2014)

@Safety

Ich denke zu den Fehlerausschlüssen gehört die gesamte Betrachtung (Geber - Bremse - Motor - Getriebe - Last)
Die Verbindung Geber - Bremse - Motor bekomme ich meist vom Antriebshersteller. Interssant wird es mit Getriebe - Last. Hier ist die eigene mech. Konstruktionsabteilung gefordert.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (29 Juni 2014)

Hallo Dieter,
ja bei einer Vertikalachse ist die Betrachtung immer mit der kompletten Mechanik.
Aber in dem Beitrag der DGUV geht es um die Geber und meine Antwort bezog sich auch auf dieses Papier.  
Zum Getriebe da kann nur der Hersteller wirklich was sagen, da es auch auf den internen Aufbau des Getriebes ankommt. Aber es ist möglich, wenn nicht kommen z.B. Hochhaltesysteme in frage die an der Last angebracht sind. Die dann aber auch unter die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 fallen.


----------

